# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 03/2014



## PCGH_Marco (30. Januar 2014)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 03/2014 ist ab  sofort  online. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 5. Februar 2014 am Kiosk. Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware  teilweise  einige Werktage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games  Hardware  03/2014 in diesen Thread. Die Redaktion versucht hier, auf  Fragen und  Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten.

*Umfrage: Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 03/2014 haben euch gefallen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (31. Januar 2014)

Wie, hat noch keiner das Heft?  (Scherz!)


----------



## dynastes (31. Januar 2014)

Neun WQHD-Monitore? Immer ein gutes Zeichen, wenn allein ein einzelner Artikel schon ein Kaufgrund wäre 

Freue mich drauf


----------



## Elipses (31. Januar 2014)

Meins ist noch nicht da


----------



## BikeRider (31. Januar 2014)

Elipses schrieb:


> Meins ist noch nicht da


 Meines bisher auch noch nicht.
Kommt bestimmt Morgen 
Ich freue mich schon


----------



## M4xw0lf (31. Januar 2014)

Puh, bei EVT 5. Februar sind die Chancen mein Heft morgen zu bekommen nahe Null.


----------



## Hero3 (31. Januar 2014)

Etwa wirklich nur Custom-Designs von der R9 290X?? Keine Custom-Designs der 290?


----------



## DanySahne83 (31. Januar 2014)

Schade, hab eigentlich fest mit den Tests von den Custom-Designs 290 non X gerechnet und nicht nur von den 290X. Brauch doch Hilfe bei meiner Kaufentscheidung bei den Custom 290 non X.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Februar 2014)

Warum ist die PowerColor PCS+ nicht mit getestet wurden? Ich finde die genial. Die braucht sich nicht verstecken.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. Februar 2014)

In dem Test ging es darum, 290*X*-Karten miteinander zu vergleichen, also das absolute Ende der Nahrungskette.  Da sich das Sample der 290X PCS+ leider verspätete (faktisch ist sie immer noch nicht da) und auch keine weiteren 290er-Samples aufschlugen, kam es zu den fünf aufgeführten 290X-Karten. Aber nächsten Monat geht's natürlich weiter.



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Puh, bei EVT 5. Februar sind die Chancen mein Heft morgen zu bekommen nahe Null.


 
Wie kommst du darauf? Der EVT ist doch stets ein Mittwoch, also alles im Grünen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## drebbin (1. Februar 2014)

Wehe hier beschwert sich jemand darüber das bestimmte Grafikkarten nicht getestet wurden.
Das grenzt ja schon an Blasphemie Raff gegenüber


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. Februar 2014)

Ich lege an dieser Stelle meine Hand dafür ins Feuer, dass ich immer bis zur letzten Minute auf Grafikkarten-Samples warte, um das Heft möglichst aktuell zu haben. Die MSI 290X Gaming kam auch erst einen Tag vor der Abgabe. Wäre die 290X PCS+ Freitagmorgen (finaler Abgabetag) aufgeschlagen, wäre sie ... zähneknirschend ... ebenfalls enthalten.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## drebbin (1. Februar 2014)

Ich denke mal dafür brauchst du kein Feuer.
Das weis das forum sowieso :p


----------



## LiFaD1203 (1. Februar 2014)

Haben der Samsung Syncmaster S27B971D, S27A850D und der Asus PB278Q nicht alle ein PLS Panel von Samsung verbaut? Im Heft wird aber PVA angegeben?!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Februar 2014)

@PCGH_Raff

Ist doch nicht schlimm. Ist halt bloss verwunderlich, dass User die Karte schneller haben als die Tester


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. Februar 2014)

Tjo, manchmal hat ein Hersteller zum Launch keine Samples oder so wenige, dass die Rotation dauert.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Februar 2014)

Da war der Raff wieder schlau, hab Heft  

PS: bist du grade am Mantle-Testen oder habt ihr tatsächlich Wochenende? 
PS2: yay, 8888 Posts ^^


----------



## Himmelskrieger (1. Februar 2014)

Meines kam heute an.

Aber ist das Thema "Lufttunnel für Geforce" nicht fast genau so in der letzten Ausgabe auch drinnen gewesen nur mit einer AMD R9?, und das macht bei einen Lufttunnel keinen wirklichen Unterschied außer den Ergebnisse.


----------



## BikeRider (1. Februar 2014)

Meins kam heute.
Bin fleißig am lesen


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (1. Februar 2014)

Ist Double Agent als DRM-freie Version enthalten?


----------



## PCGH_Phil (1. Februar 2014)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Meines kam heute an.
> 
> Aber ist das Thema "Lufttunnel für Geforce" nicht fast genau so in der letzten Ausgabe auch drinnen gewesen nur mit einer AMD R9?, und das macht bei einen Lufttunnel keinen wirklichen Unterschied außer den Ergebnisse.


 
Das Prinzip ist das gleiche, stimmt. Es handelt sich aber um einen kompletten Neubau. Das war nötig, weil sich die Nvidia-Grafikkarten von den AMD-Karten in den Abmessungen unterscheiden. Der Artikel ist daher auch komplett neu. Auch wenn ich natürlich Erkenntnisse vom letzten Mal natürlich genutzt habe.

Grüße,
Phil


----------



## LTB (1. Februar 2014)

PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Das Prinzip ist das gleiche, stimmt. Es handelt sich aber um einen kompletten Neubau. Das war nötig, weil sich die Nvidia-Grafikkarten von den AMD-Karten in den Abmessungen unterscheiden. Der Artikel ist daher auch komplett neu. Auch wenn ich natürlich Erkenntnisse vom letzten Mal natürlich genutzt habe.
> Grüße,
> Phil


 Ist das euer ernst....Neubau hin oder her, der Effekt sollte (auch ohne Zeit in solch ein Experiment und Artikel zu verschwenden) nahe zu identisch sein  
Ein gleicher Schuh in Größe 44 und 46 ist auch jeweils ein Neubau mit dem selben Effekt: Er passt an ein Fuß mit Größe 44 bzw. 46....


----------



## namoet (1. Februar 2014)

habe mein heft auch heute bekommen. liegt vielleicht daran, dass sie es nicht weit hatte (wohne in fürth ).

die "wichtigsten" artikel bin ich schon durch. und falls ich spoilern darf: mich hat das gute abschneiden der asus r9 290x DCUII überrascht. in andern tests (in geschlossenem gehäuse) steht sie nicht so gut da. sie taktet dort aufrgrund der hitze runter. ich weiß ist schon öfters thematisiert worden, aber wollt ihr nicht evtl. auch tests in einem geschlossenen gehäuse machen? würde sich zumindest für die neuen radeons anbieten, da bei diesen die temperaturproblematik zu (praxisrelevanten) abweichungen zwischen den ergebnissen benchtable und gehäuse führen kann...

ansonten eine (für mich) sehr interssante ausgabe . bin auf weiter tests der cutsom 290(x) gespannt. 

... ach ja, und der bericht über die monitore war ebenfalls sehr intessant


----------



## beren2707 (1. Februar 2014)

Meine ist auch gekommen, gefällt mir recht gut bislang (habe zu wenig Zeit zum Lesen, es ist Klausurenphase ). 
Zur o.g. Frage: SC: Double Agent ist ohne DRM, für den MP ist der Key auf der bekannten eingehefteten Karte enthalten.


----------



## Allgaeuer (2. Februar 2014)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Meines kam heute an.
> 
> Aber ist das Thema "Lufttunnel für Geforce" nicht fast genau so in der letzten Ausgabe auch drinnen gewesen nur mit einer AMD R9?, und das macht bei einen Lufttunnel keinen wirklichen Unterschied außer den Ergebnisse.



Genau das wollte ich auch anmerken! Sind euch die Themen ausgegangen, dass ihr zweimal das gleiche schreibt? War das ein Lückenfüller für den nichtvorhandenen Mantle/-patch/-teiber???


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Februar 2014)

Wir kommen damit einerseits (wie von Phil erwähnt) der Tatsache entgegen, dass die Maße der Geforce anders als die der Radeon sind und – besonders wichtig – dass viele Leute nicht abstrahieren möchten, sondern die Werte ihrer Grafikkarte schwarz auf weiß sehen möchten. Natürlich ist jeweils ein Modell nicht allgemeingültig, aber die Tendenz ist nun sowohl bei AMD als auch Nvidia beleuchtet. Daher keine Sorge, das ist vorerst der letzte Lufttunnel für Grafikkarten.   MfG, Raff


----------



## jovialgent81 (2. Februar 2014)

Schade das ihr nicht die preiswerten Koreaimport-Monitore in euren WQHD-Test aufgenommen habt. Die Dinger sind ja mittlerweile gut verbreitet und ich hätte gerne mal gesehen wie sich mein 300$ QNix gegen die wesentlich teureren hiesigen Monitore geschlagen hätte.


----------



## over-clocker (2. Februar 2014)

*Und wieder einmal Intel beschönigt. *



  Hallo.
  Ich lese schon* seit Jahren* die PCGH und auch weitere Magazine. 
  Aber bei der PCGH Ausgabe 03/2014 kann ich meinen ärger nicht mehr zurück halten. 

*Thema : AMDs neue APU 7850K*

Kritikpunkt 1 : Äpfel und Birnen ,  Desktop/Notebook

  Warum in aller Welt taucht denn eine Notebook APU von Intel in den Statistiken auf ? Meine Antwort darauf: Weil die Statistiken verdammt gut für AMD ausschauen würden ohne diesen total überflüssigen vergleich. 


Kritikpunkt 2 : Fußnote unter den Statistiken:

  Angaben zur RAM Geschwindigkeit = "nach Herstellervorgabe" .  Diese Info hilft mir jetzt aber überhaupt nicht weiter. Nun bin ich genauso schlau wie zuvor und welcher Hersteller überhaupt ? Der APU, der RAM, des Mainboards oder der Kaffeemaschine, im Hinterzimmer ?

*Kritikpunkt 3: Effizienz (mein wichtigster Punkt)
*

  Es ist ja wunderschön das wir nun alle Grün sind, zur Arbeit laufen, Bäume pflanzen usw. Aber diese extreme Kritik an der Effizienz der AMD APUs ist doch an den Haaren herbei gezogen. Warum ? Also Rechnen wir mal:
  Ich kaufe eine AMD APU und nutze das System nun 3 Jahre lang *JEDEN TAG 4 Stunden*. Durch meine Entscheidung eine AMD APU zu verwenden habe ich einen durchschnittlichen Mehrverbrauch von 20 Watt pro h. also  Rechnen wirs mal aus 365 x 3 x 4 x 0.020KW x 0,25€ pro KWh= 21,90€ Höhere Stromkosten in 3 Jahren. Somit also *7€ pro Jahr*.
  Und wohl gemerkt bei einer Täglichen Nutzung von 4 Stunden jeden verdammten Tag, 3 Jahre lang.
  Und dass soll nun angesichts der deutlichen Preisunterschiede von zum Teil weit über 50% (100 bis fast 300€) eine Rolle spielen ?  Angesichts der Tatsache das bei einem System, basierend auf FM2+ auch noch die meisten Mainboards viel günstiger sind?
  Und nochmal an alle Ökos zum Thema Nachhaltigkeit. Ich kann Aktuell einen ca. 5 Jahre alten CPU Kühler vom Sockel AM2+ auch auf mein neues System mit dem Sockel FM2 oder AM3+ verwenden. 
  Na ? klappt das bei Intel auch ? NEIN !  Oh, keiner jammert, keine beschwert sich, wo sind Sie denn die Ökos ? Selbst wenn Ich einen Neuen CPU kühler Kaufe ist dies aus Ökologischer Sicht ein riesen Vorteil. Es muss keine neue Produktion angekurbelt werden, keine neuen Maschinen, keine Rohstoffe verschwendet werden.  Während die nicht verkauften Intel Kühler im Sonderposten Verkauf oder irgendwann unbrauchbar auf dem Müll landen, verschwende ich beim FM2 keine Rohstoffe und Energie.


  Also PCGH wenn ich vergleicht, dann doch bitte richtig. Und vergleicht die vor und Nachteile im gesamten. Hört auf mit den Milchmädchenrechnungen.


----------



## Steff456 (2. Februar 2014)

Nachdem ich heute morgen die neue Ausgabe ausgepackt habe, ist mir direkt das neue Format aufgefallen. Mich wundert es, dass noch niemand darauf eingegangen ist, denn ich finde es wirklich nicht gut.
Es fehlen in der Höhe nochmal 1,5cm ca und es wirkt alles gequetscht. Mir ist es an den Seitenzahlen aufgefallen die viel zu weit unten sind und das ganze Layout ist allgemein jetzt unübersichtlicher.
Die PCGH hat eh schon weniger Höhe als z.B. GameStar und das finde ich auch nicht weiter schlimm aber diese 1,5cm weniger sind wirklich eine Verschlechterung! Ihr könnt gerne 30ct mehr pro Heft nehmen um die Kosten zu decken aber verderbt mir nicht meinen Spaß am lesen durch so ein Format. Irgendwann gibts dann die PCGH im Taschenbuchformat mit 164 Seiten, aber hauptsache sie kostet nur 3€.... 
Vielleicht haben andere Leser auch eine Meinung dazu, ich bin schon sehr gespannt 

Edit: Oder halt weniger cm, ich habs nicht ausgemessen


----------



## Polyethylen (2. Februar 2014)

So, da möchte ich jetzt auch mal was sagen...
Zu allererst: Glückwunsch, ich lese die PCGH nun schon seit genau einem Jahr, solange hat das noch keine Zeitschrift bei mir geschafft und mittlerweile hab ich ja sogar'n Abo. Schön, das das Heft immer am Samstag vor der Kiosk-Veröffentlichung kommt! 
Dazu gleich noch eine kurze Frage am Rande: Das Miniabo ist jetzt nach den 3 Ausgaben vorbei und wird automatisch verlängert (hoffe ich doch^^, jedenfalls habe ich nichts dagegen unternommen). Bekomme ich dann per E-Mail irgendwann eine Rechnung zum überweisen, oder wie läuft das dann ab? Ich mein, Geld wollt ihr ja wohl sehen, oder 
---
@Steff456: Jetzt wo du's sagst: Ja, das Heft ist um 0,5 cm (aber 1,5 sind's bei mir aber nicht) niedriger. Das macht sich jetzt natürlich doof auf meinem Heftstapel, sieht irgendwie unförmig aus  
---
Zu der DVD-Spiele/Video-Problematik: Also mir würde es sehr entgegenkommen, wenn ihr, immer wenn es geht, Keys für das jeweilige Spiel und die jeweilige Plattform (vorzugsweise Steam, wenn das Spiel auf mehreren Plattformen vorhanden ist  ) beilegt, so muss ich bei einer Windows-Neuinstallation nicht immer die DVD raussuchen. Ich habe nun auch nicht die dickste Internetleitung (16k, AnnexJ), aber würde es trotzdem beführworten. Und auf die Videos möchte ich nicht verzichten, bzw. wie jetzt, immer auf die Webseite gehen und die suchen (auch wenn die Videostreams endlich wieder ordentlich laufen, danke dafür  )
---
Zum Heftinhalt: Hat mir im großen und ganzen gut gefallen (bin schon durch, gut Klausurenzeit in der 11. ist schon vorbei^^), und ich würde sagen, dass sich eingschlichene Schreibfehler gegenüber früheren Versionen gut minimiert haben, schön! Da ist mir jetzt nichts weiter aufgefallen, was so schlimm war, das ich es mir gemerkt habe. Joa, was hat mir besonders gefallen? Natürlich der Ausblick auf 2014, das LN2-OC-GPU-Special, die Tests der 290(X), der Skulltrail-Test und der DayZ-Check. Natürlich war der ganze Rest auch gut, teilweise aber nicht umbedingt im meinem Interessenbereich (aber es gibt ja nicht nur mich auf dieser Welt^^). Insgesamt gutes Heft! 

lg


----------



## Ashesfall (2. Februar 2014)

hab nun auch schon etwas länger das dvd abo und bin soweit sehr zufrieden aber diesmal hab ich (zum erstenmal) etwas kritik.

es geht um die dvd. mich hat noch nie eine vollversion in meinem dvd abo interessiert. und wenn dann reichen doch auch steam keys fand ich bis jetzt am besten einfach adden und wenn man doch mal lust hat laden xD.

naja was ich sagen will dobble agent hab ich schon vor 5 jahren oder wann das war durchgespielt aber das ist nicht der punkt, der punkt ist das die dvd diesmal absolut uninteressant ist ich bin mir sicher das ich da nicht der einzige bin. (weil neben dem spiel nix sonst drauf ist - was in der einleitung auch erklärt wird)

(ist nur ein feedback in der hoffnung das es einmalig war  sonst kann ich auch die günstigere version bestellen)

gruß


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Februar 2014)

jovialgent81 schrieb:


> Schade das ihr nicht die preiswerten Koreaimport-Monitore in euren WQHD-Test aufgenommen habt. Die Dinger sind ja mittlerweile gut verbreitet und ich hätte gerne mal gesehen wie sich mein 300$ QNix gegen die wesentlich teureren hiesigen Monitore geschlagen hätte.


 
Wir sind an dem Thema dran und es kommt ASAP im Heft. Leider können wir die Dinger nicht so kurzfristig importieren.


----------



## _chiller_ (3. Februar 2014)

Ich finde es sehr schade das es keine Videos auf die DVD geschafft haben, für mich würde auch ein Steamcode reichen. Auch in Zukunft wird die Situation für euch nicht einfacher wenn ihr die Vollversionen auf der DVD lassen wollt. Ich habe z.B. letztens Max Payne 3 installiert, das Spiel ist fast 30GB groß 
Ich denke ihr könnt da ruhig mit der Zeit gehen und nur noch Codes anbieten, schließlich ist der Nutzen für die Community größer als wenn man keine Videos anbietet. Die Anzahl der Leute die kein Steam nutzen dürfte sehr gering sein.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (3. Februar 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Ich finde es sehr schade das es keine Videos auf die DVD geschafft haben, für mich würde auch ein Steamcode reichen. Auch in Zukunft wird die Situation für euch nicht einfacher wenn ihr die Vollversionen auf der DVD lassen wollt. Ich habe z.B. letztens Max Payne 3 installiert, das Spiel ist fast 30GB groß
> Ich denke ihr könnt da ruhig mit der Zeit gehen und nur noch Codes anbieten, schließlich ist der Nutzen für die Community größer als wenn man keine Videos anbietet. Die Anzahl der Leute die kein Steam nutzen dürfte sehr gering sein.


 Und ich bin für das Gegenteil:
Rückkehr zur guten, alten Tradition, dass jede Heft-Vollversion DRM-frei sein muss---oder, wenn PCGH das nicht hinbekommt:
Vollversion weglassen und statt dessen Preis der DVD-Ausgabe senken!
Würden sie deine Variante nehmen, dann würde ich mir wohl nie wieder ein PCGH in der DVD-Version kaufen!

Letzte alternative: DRM-freie Downloads. Damit könnte ich ohne weiteres leben---und du hoffentlich auch!


----------



## h_tobi (3. Februar 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wie, hat noch keiner das Heft?  (Scherz!)


 
Doch ich hatte es am 1. bekommen. 

Vielen Dank für den schönen "Kryographics Hawaii auf R9 290 in der Praxis" Artikel, passt perfekt zu meiner neuesten Anschaffung:

Power Color R9 290 OC + Aquacomputer Kryographics + aktive Backplate.  

Nach meinem Geburtstag wird dann wieder fleißig gebastelt. 


PS: Downloadcodes von GoG wären auch eine schöne Alternative.


----------



## Dan Kirpan (3. Februar 2014)

Ich fände es am sinnvollsten wenn ausschließlich Steam Codes von PCGH Hardware vergeben werden. 

Desweiteren würde ich empfehlen die DVD Version einzustellen. Heutzutage kann man sich alles bestens herunterladen, und benötigt keine DVD mehr. Auch Videos etc. wären online sicher sinnvoller. Oder eventuell eine Umstellung auf Blu-Ray!


----------



## benTi1985 (3. Februar 2014)

Zu der DVD:

Ich hätte nichts gegen Spiele-Keys (Steam, Origin, UPlay, GoG, Desura, etc.).

Aber wie wäre es die Spiele wegzulassen. Dafür gibts die PCGames.
Bei PCGH gehören PDF Artikel, Videos, Tools usw. auf die DVD. Wenn noch Platz ist evtl. Vollversionen von Programmen/Tools.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (3. Februar 2014)

Dan Kirpan schrieb:


> Ich fände es am sinnvollsten wenn ausschließlich Steam Codes von PCGH Hardware vergeben werden.
> 
> Desweiteren würde ich empfehlen die DVD Version einzustellen. Heutzutage kann man sich alles bestens herunterladen, und benötigt keine DVD mehr. Auch Videos etc. wären online sicher sinnvoller. Oder eventuell eine Umstellung auf Blu-Ray!


 
Bei Blu Rays wäre das Problem das wahrscheinlich nur wenige Leute ei BD Laufwerk am PC besitzen. Und eine BD kostet sicher auch deutlich mehr als eine DVD. 

Ich wäre auch für Steam Keys so oft es geht.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Februar 2014)

Gegen eine Blu-ray sprechen auf jeden Fall die (relativ) enormen Mehrkosten gegenüber einer DVD.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Bastel-Wastel (4. Februar 2014)

benTi1985 schrieb:


> Zu der DVD:
> Aber wie wäre es die Spiele wegzulassen. Dafür gibts die PCGames.
> Bei PCGH gehören PDF Artikel, Videos, Tools usw. auf die DVD. Wenn noch Platz ist evtl. Vollversionen von Programmen/Tools.




Vollkommen dabei...!


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (4. Februar 2014)

over-clocker schrieb:


> *Thema : AMDs neue APU 7850K*
> 
> Kritikpunkt 1 : Äpfel und Birnen ,  Desktop/Notebook
> 
> Warum in aller Welt taucht denn eine Notebook APU von Intel in den Statistiken auf ? Meine Antwort darauf: Weil die Statistiken verdammt gut für AMD ausschauen würden ohne diesen total überflüssigen vergleich.


Unsere Antwort darauf haben wir bereits im Feedback-Thread zur letzten Ausgabe gegeben:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...back-zur-ausgabe-02-2014-a-2.html#post6061241
„Deswegen steht der i7-4950HQ auch in den Benchmarks und nicht in der Testtabelle. Wir bemühen uns stets, einen Rahmen zu liefern, um die Werte der Testkandidaten besser einordnen zu können.“



over-clocker schrieb:


> Kritikpunkt 2 : Fußnote unter den Statistiken:
> Angaben zur RAM Geschwindigkeit = "nach Herstellervorgabe" .  Diese Info hilft mir jetzt aber überhaupt nicht weiter. Nun bin ich genauso schlau wie zuvor und welcher Hersteller überhaupt ? Der APU, der RAM, des Mainboards oder der Kaffeemaschine, im Hinterzimmer ?


Gemeint ist die Vorgabe des CPU-Herstellers, sprich die Speichergeschwindigkeit, welche die jeweilige CPU offiziell unterstützt. Ich war eigentlich der Meinung, das wäre klar, da bisher keine diesbezüglichen Nachfragen kamen. Aber wir schauen mal, ob wir da was optimieren können. Leider ist der Platz in den Benchmark-Füßen sehr begrenzt und wenn sagen wir mal vier verschiedene CPU-Architekturen im Diagramm sind, wird's schon arg knapp. Aber wie gesagt, wir schauen mal, ob wir das irgendwie deutlicher und/oder ausführlicher hinbekommen können.




over-clocker schrieb:


> *Kritikpunkt 3: Effizienz (mein wichtigster Punkt)
> *
> 
> Es ist ja wunderschön das wir nun alle Grün sind, zur Arbeit laufen, Bäume pflanzen usw. Aber diese extreme Kritik an der Effizienz der AMD APUs ist doch an den Haaren herbei gezogen. Warum ? Also Rechnen wir mal:
> ...


Vielen Dank für deine Einschätzung dieses Themas. Wir rechnen tatsächlich aber nicht die Stromkosten gegen den Anschaffungspreis auf. Im Falle des A10-7850K bezog sich ein Gutteil der Kritik außerdem auf einen anderen Aspekt - nämlich den, dass innerhalb der 7000er-APU-Reihe das Spitzenmodell am wenigsten gut geeignet ist, die Vorteile des von AMD gewählten Fertigungsprozesses zu zeigen. Effizienz ist übrigens eines der wesentlichen Anliegen, die AMD mit Kaveri verfolgt.

AMD selbst findet übrigens nicht, dass Intel bevorzugt wird.


----------



## Shurchil (4. Februar 2014)

Komisch. Ich dachte, ich hätte auf eine News geklickt, doch dann kam ich auf so eine Werbe-Schleuder-Seite. Und das trotz AdBlock-Plus. 
Da hat mein Browser wohl mist gebaut. Sorry, dass ich gestört habe. 

*Tür zu knall*


----------



## troschan (4. Februar 2014)

Ich bin auch seit einiger Zeit Abonnent. 
Finde es gut, dass es hier auch immer einen Feedback-Thread gibt. 

Zwei Punkte habe ich doch die ich anbringen möchte: 

a) Steam Codes reichen auch völlig aus (oder uplay/origin, was auch immer), als Hardware Magazin will ich selber produzierte Videos zu Hardware auf der DVD haben, oder die besten Tools, o.ä.  Darum kaufe ich die Zeitschrift zusätzlich zu einer GameStar, GamePro oder PC Games.

b) ich möchte dringend ein Kombiangebot aus elektronischer Version und Printversion! Für einen Aufpreis würde ich die liebend gerne auch als PDF in iOS haben, ihr habt die App ja schon, jetzt müsst ihr nur noch beide Abo-Stämme zusammenführen. Als Archiv ist das deutlich praktikabler für mich, als die Print-Ausgaben. Die müssen leider mindestens alle 6 Monate weichen, da ich nicht nur die PCGH lese 

Grüße, Tim


----------



## jovialgent81 (4. Februar 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wir sind an dem Thema dran und es kommt ASAP im Heft. Leider können wir die Dinger nicht so kurzfristig importieren.


 
Danke für die Antwort, hab die letzte Seite zu spät gesehen und da steht es ja in der Vorschau, dass ihr diese Monitore in der nächsten Ausgabe unter die Lupe nehmt. Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, bin mit meinem Qnix nämlich mehr als zufrieden.

Muss aber nochmal in die Kritikkerbe zur Intellastigkeit eures Magazins schlagen. Zumindest bei den Mainboards werde ich seit Monaten in beinahe jeder Ausgabe mit entsprechenden Produkten "genervt". Auch für mich als AMD-User sind die Tests ja interessant doch würde ich mich über eine Marktübersicht zu AM3+-Boards definitiv mehr freuen. Die mickrigen 3-4 Boards die ich im Einkaufsführer sehe sind mir definitiv zu wenig. Sicherlich sind in den letzten Monaten kaum neue Hauptplatinen für den genannten Sockel erschienen, nichtsdestotrotz würde ich mich wie gesagt über eine Marktübersicht sehr freuen und vielleicht wäre das ja ein Thema für eine der kommenden Ausgaben.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Februar 2014)

AM3+-Marktübersicht steht fürs nächste Meeting auf dem Zettel. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## jovialgent81 (4. Februar 2014)

Top.  Dann versucht mal mein Board da auch einzuordnen. Ist wohl nicht mehr am Markt erhältlich aber vielleicht liegt ja bei Asus noch ein Sample auf Halde.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Februar 2014)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Im Falle des A10-7850K bezog sich ein Gutteil der Kritik außerdem auf einen anderen Aspekt - nämlich den, dass innerhalb der 7000er-APU-Reihe das Spitzenmodell am wenigsten gut geeignet ist, die Vorteile des von AMD gewählten Fertigungsprozesses zu zeigen. Effizienz ist übrigens eines der wesentlichen Anliegen, die AMD mit Kaveri verfolgt.


In eurem Online-Artikel spracht ihr von frei konfigurierbaren PowerTargets für alle Kaveri APUs. Dem entsprechend hatte ich eigentlich erwartet dass ihr auch Versuche @65W TDP und 45W TDP macht (oder wenigstens für die kommende Ausgabe ankündigt). Leider ist dem nicht so, das prangere ich an.

Bei der Effizienz sehe ich auch nicht unbedingt die Stromkosten im Vordergrund sondern die damit verbundene Abwärme. Bei 95W TDP braucht man ja auch ein entsprechendes Netzteil und Kühlanlage. Beides wird mein HTPC schon aus Platzgründen nie sehen.

EDIT: Versuche mit dem TDP-Limit gab es ja doch, nur an einem ganz anderen Punkt des Heftes.


----------



## derBoo (5. Februar 2014)

Mal kurz was zum Heft an sich. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn das Heft in dem kleinen Format erscheinen würde, wie es auch das Gforce Sonderheft ist. Das wäre echt mal ne feine Sache, auch wenn ich denke, das es nicht jedem passt.

Außerdem habe ich seid Jahren keine optischen Lautwerke mehr verbaut, die sind (meiner Meinung nach) veraltert. 
Darum kaufe ich immer die Variante ohne DVD. Aber dennoch ärgere ich mich gelegentlich, diese Inhalte zu verpassen.
Schön wäre der Code mit einer Downloadvariante im normalen Heft... 

Nur meine Meinung, die sicherlich nicht jeder teilt...


----------



## bprolikeme (5. Februar 2014)

Hi, habe einen iPad Abonnent abgeschlossen, jedoch um neu Ausgaben zu Laden muss man den Vollpreis wieder zahlen. 
Wie lade ich die neuen Ausgaben runter, ohne es doppelt zu zahlen, da ich mir extra einen Abo zugelegt habe.


----------



## PCGH_Tom (5. Februar 2014)

jovialgent81 schrieb:


> Top.  Dann versucht mal mein Board da auch einzuordnen. Ist wohl nicht mehr am Markt erhältlich aber vielleicht liegt ja bei Asus noch ein Sample auf Halde.



Ich werfe einen Blick auf den Markt  . Wenn Asus mir kein Sample liefern kann, bekomm ich dann Dein Board als Testplattform  ?


----------



## jovialgent81 (5. Februar 2014)

PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> Ich werfe einen Blick auf den Markt  . Wenn Asus mir kein Sample liefern kann, bekomm ich dann Dein Board als Testplattform  ?


 
Haha wird schwierig. Ausser natürlich ich bekomme Raffs Säbelzahn.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Februar 2014)

So eins hätten wir noch im Testlabor ... 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## jovialgent81 (5. Februar 2014)

Jo nehm ich und tausche es gegen meins. Könnt dann meins auch gerne behalten. Klingt nach fairem tausch. Zwecks Adressdaten bitte PN an mich.


----------



## drebbin (5. Februar 2014)

@ Carsten spille:
Im Kommentar zum "prozessor " Bereich erwähnt du zum Schluss den Vorteil von avx 2, dir sei aber kein Spiel bekannt was diese Fähigkeit nutzt.
War es nicht so das star craft 2 dies nutzt, weshalb eben hier ein größeres leistungsplus von ivy zu haswell als in anderen spielen zu verzeichnen war...?

Mfg Drebbin


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (6. Februar 2014)

Wäre mir neu.


----------



## drebbin (6. Februar 2014)

War auch bitte nicht als Vorwurf sondern nur als Frage zu verstehen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (6. Februar 2014)

Keine Bange...


----------



## Enrico (6. Februar 2014)

Werden die CPU-Kuehler auf offenem Tisch oder in einem Gehaeuse getestet? Der Artikel erwaehnt gar nix in der Richtung.
Wisst ihr schon, welche Monitor-Modelle in der naechsten Ausgabe drin sind?


----------



## Olstyle (6. Februar 2014)

Zum Soundtest:
Ich finde der hätte deutlich besser in den Alternativenspot gepasst als das Behringer Interface http://www.amazon.de/FiiO-Taishan-D...ie=UTF8&qid=1391706364&sr=8-4&keywords=fiio+3
So kann man Features etc. der Onboardsoka zusammen mit hochklassigem Stereoton nutzen.


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (7. Februar 2014)

Enrico schrieb:


> Werden die CPU-Kuehler auf offenem Tisch oder in einem Gehaeuse getestet? Der Artikel erwaehnt gar nix in der Richtung.
> Wisst ihr schon, welche Monitor-Modelle in der naechsten Ausgabe drin sind?


 
Hey Enrico,

die Tests finden auf einem offenen Aufbau statt. Die Info dazu befindet sich bei den Temperaturmessung unter dem Punkt System. Aber stimmt schon, im Fließtext habe ich es nicht erwähnt. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (7. Februar 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Zum Soundtest:
> Ich finde der hätte deutlich besser in den Alternativenspot gepasst als das Behringer Interface FiiO Taishan D03K Digital und Analog Audio Decoder (Coaxial, Optisch): Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video
> So kann man Features etc. der Onboardsoka zusammen mit hochklassigem Stereoton nutzen.


 
Danke für den Tipp.  Das man die Onboard-Features per Toslink nutzen kann, ist ein deutlicher Vorteil gegenüber dem Behringer, da hast du recht. Den kleinen FiiO hatte ich nicht auf dem Radar. Ich war mir nur etwas höherpreisigen Modellen wie den E09K und E10 bewusst. DACs werde ich aber wohl auch in Zukunft nochmal gesondert testen. 

Grüße,
Phil


----------



## Olstyle (7. Februar 2014)

Ich hab den Kleinen als "Adapter" zwischen Fernseher und Pioneer A-676. Am PC hab ich ihn mal gegen die D2 antreten lassen: Er klingt ein kleines bisschen weniger "rund" als die D2, aber dafür dass er ein Viertel von selbiger kostet ist er verdammt gut.


----------



## micha1006 (7. Februar 2014)

Mal ne Frage am rande zur aktuellen Ausgabe der PCGH !
Und zwar liegt der Ausgabe als DVD das Game Splintercell Double Agent bei,meine Frage wäre-ünterstützt diese Version des Games auch den XBox360 Controller für Windows ?


----------



## bonbon2k (8. Februar 2014)

Mich würde interessieren, warum die MSI R9 290X Gaming rund 30 Watt mehr verbraucht als die anderen 290X-Karten trotz identischer Spannung?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. Februar 2014)

Das kann an Serienstreuung liegen (wie hohe Leckströme der GPU) oder an der Platine (wie die Auslegung der Spannungsversorgung).   

MfG, 
Raff


----------



## bonbon2k (8. Februar 2014)

Ah okay, danke für die Aufklärung  Ich las in diversen Foren, wie kühl die MSI doch eigentlich ist: Einige User schreiben von 78° bei nur 50% Lüfterdrehzahl in BF4 oder Heaven... das war auch der Grund warum ich die MSI gekauft habe. Zuhause stellte ich dann aber dasselbe fest wie ihr  Nun nehme ich fast an, dass die Serienstreuung wohl doch recht gross ist. Nerviger ist aber das Lüfterlager, welches bei meiner ab 79% rattert und schleift. Euer Tipp mit der Spannungssenkung ist aber Goldwert, das werde ich sicher auch noch versuchen


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. Februar 2014)

Die Streuung ist ein Punkt, manchmal kommt ein BIOS-Update hinzu. Und, das mag vielleicht überheblich klingen: Man sollte nicht zu viel darauf geben, was Leute im Internet als "leise" bezeichnen. Spätestens nachdem jemand zu Fermi-Zeiten meinte, dass seine GTX 480 gar nicht so laut sei und er auf Nachfrage sagte, dass er mit Kopfhörern spiele und außerdem nebendran ein Ventilator laufe, kam ich nicht mehr als dem "Facepalmen" heraus.  

Wir tun in den Tests alles dafür, dass die Karten ihre maximale Lautheit erreichen, geben also richtig Last drauf und lassen sie eine Weile aufheizen. Wer im CPU-Limit spielt und/oder eine kräftige Gehäusebelüftung hat, wird diese Drehzahlen wohl nicht zu sehen kriegen. Ansonsten: Spannung runter. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (9. Februar 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wir tun in den Tests alles dafür, dass die Karten ihre maximale Lautheit erreichen, geben also richtig Last drauf und lassen sie eine Weile aufheizen. Wer im CPU-Limit spielt und/oder eine kräftige Gehäusebelüftung hat, wird diese Drehzahlen wohl nicht zu sehen kriegen. Ansonsten: Spannung runter.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Und alles neben den schreibenden Kollegen ? Die ärmsten. Aber wahrscheinlich wurden zuvor Ohropax ® an die lieben Kollegen verteilt, isnt it?
Ich hatte übrigens gewettet, das ihr den R9 290er mit einem Accelero testet. Nun war es aber eine Fullcover H2O Lösung. Hat mich ne Pizza "gekostet"...


----------



## TempestX1 (9. Februar 2014)

War soweit einige gute Ausgabe. 
Eine Frage zum A10-7850K Test habe ich aber:
Wird es mit der nächsten Ausgabe schon einen Nachtest der A10-7850K mit Dual-Rank 2400 RAM geben?
Zudem wäre eine kleine Liste welche RAM Single-Rank und welche Dual-Rank unterstützen etwas hilfreicher den richtigen RAM zu finden.

Zu den Vollversionen:
Keys finde ich praktisch da ich dann die Linux Version in z.B. Steam laden kann mit dem gleichen Key. Falls nur ein Windows only Spiel dabei ist kann ich den Key weitergeben und habe immernoch Zugriff auf die Redaktions Videos auf der DVD.
Alternativ wären eben zwei DVDs. bzw eine richtige DVD und eine EcoDisk (falls diese günstiger im Einkauf als eine normale DVD wäre).
Natürlich müsste man dann wohl (nochmals) den Preis der PCGH für die zweite Disc anpassen. Aber wie schon geschrieben, lieber Keys.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. Februar 2014)

ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Und alles neben den schreibenden Kollegen ? Die ärmsten. Aber wahrscheinlich wurden zuvor Ohropax ® an die lieben Kollegen verteilt, isnt it?
> Ich hatte übrigens gewettet, das ihr den R9 290er mit einem Accelero testet. Nun war es aber eine Fullcover H2O Lösung. Hat mich ne Pizza "gekostet"...



In der 01/2014 (wenn ich mich recht erinnere), Thema "Hawaii-Praxis", hatten wir doch einige Nachrüstkühler im Test. Reicht das nicht für 'ne ausgleichende Pizza? 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Wolff1975 (9. Februar 2014)

Mit einem schaudern, muss ich feststellen das ein Spiel nun den gesamten Platz der DVD einnimmt, und so redaktionelle Hardware Videos dem Datenträger verwehrt bleiben. Die Anzahl der Verkäufe der DVD Magazine, sprechen leider eine klare Sprache, so wie es Thilo in seinem Editorial erwähnt. Der Mensch mag grundsätzlich keine Veränderungen, dass ist so in uns verankert. Jedoch tragen wir somit das Leid des ewig gestrigen. In der Natur löst der Tot dieses Problem, den er Schaft so platz für das Neue, oder wie Gorbatschow es formulierte: "wer zu spät kommt den bestraft das Leben..." ^^ Ich wünsche mir ein noch langes Leben der PCGH, und etwas mehr Wagemut zum Neuen z.B. der Lösung dieses Problems mit z.B. Steam Codes.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (10. Februar 2014)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> War soweit einige gute Ausgabe.
> Eine Frage zum A10-7850K Test habe ich aber:
> Wird es mit der nächsten Ausgabe schon einen Nachtest der A10-7850K mit Dual-Rank 2400 RAM geben?
> Zudem wäre eine kleine Liste welche RAM Single-Rank und welche Dual-Rank unterstützen etwas hilfreicher den richtigen RAM zu finden.


 Ersteres ist geplant, zu zweiterem ist es leider oft schwierig, dauerhaft verlässliche Angaben zu erhalten. _[edit: Stephan the Wise scheint einen Weg gefunden zu haben! (s.u.)]_


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (10. Februar 2014)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Zudem wäre eine kleine Liste welche RAM Single-Rank und welche Dual-Rank unterstützen etwas hilfreicher den richtigen RAM zu finden.


In der 04/2014 wird es im Rahmen eines Artikels zu dem Thema eine umfangreiche Tabelle geben, in denen RAM-Kits inkl. Produktnummer und die von uns ermittelte interne Organisation aufgeführt sind. Da wir bei über 1.000 derzeit im Preisvergleich gelisteten DDR3-Riegeln natürlich nur eine vergleichsweise kleine Menge selbst analysieren konnten, bin ich umso erfreuter, dass es bestimmte Merkmale gibt, anhand derer man sich vor dem Einbau relativ sicher sein kann, ob man ein Single- oder Dual-Rank-Modul vor sich hat. Mehr dazu wie erwähnt in der 04/2014.


----------



## _chiller_ (11. Februar 2014)

Zum Grafikkartentest:

Positiv fand ich, das ihr die Karten auf ihre Silenttauglichkeit getestet habt, das solltet ihr meiner Meinung nach bei jedem größeren Test so machen. 
Negativ fallen mir regelmäßig in den Testtabellen die Ergebnisse zum OC auf. Wenn sich die Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X im CPU-OC nicht um 10% übertakten lässt, so lässt sich der Chiptakt trotzdem um ein paar MHz anheben oder? Andererseits erreicht die EVGA GTX780 die 30% Übertaktung beim Speicher, da ging doch bestimmt noch mehr? 
Ich finde diese Einteilung unnötig, könnt ihr nicht einfach das Ergebnis hinschreiben und dahinter in Klammern, um wie viel Prozent die Taktraten im Vergleich zum Standardtakt angehoben wurden? So spart ihr euch außerdem eine Zeile in der Testübersicht die ihr dann mit etwas anderem füllen könnt(z.B. die Lautstärke mit angepasster Lüfterkurve).


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (13. Februar 2014)

Wir nehmen diese grobe Klassifizierung anstelle einer Hz-genauen Angabe vor, da das Übertaktungspotenzial von jedem einzelnen Muster abhängt und uns in der Vergangenheit, als wir noch genaue Angaben machten, uns trotz "Disclaimers" immer wieder Zuschriften enttäuschter Leser erreichten.


----------



## Deathman (13. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

leider ist in dem Einkaufsführer immer noch der Fehler enthalten, das das Asrock Extreme ein wassergeschütztes Mainboard ist.

Wenn man den Link folgt sieht man, das nur 2 Mainboards bei Conformal Coating einen Punkt haben (wie auf dem Bild).

ASRock A-Style : Your Lifestyle




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noirsoleil (14. Februar 2014)

Wo kann man sich eigentlich das Video zur LN2 Übertaktung der GraKa ansehen? Ich habs noch nirgendwo gefunden.
Und wenn ihr hier wieder über Steam-Keys statt DVD diskutiert solltet ihr vlt. auch mal an die Leute mit schlechten Internet denken, wo so ein Download gerne mal 1Tag dauert. Da will man dann wirklich nicht auf die DVD verzichten.


----------



## Chrissyx (16. Februar 2014)

Noirsoleil schrieb:


> Wo kann man sich eigentlich das Video zur LN2 Übertaktung der GraKa ansehen? Ich habs noch nirgendwo gefunden.



Dieser Frage schließe ich mich an.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (17. Februar 2014)

Chrissyx schrieb:


> Dieser Frage schließe ich mich an.


 
Das Video wird mit der DVD der Ausgabe 04 am 5. März veröffentlicht.


----------



## BikeRider (17. Februar 2014)

Das Spiel macht bestimmt Spaß.
Leider kann man die rechte Maustaste im Spiel nicht belegen.
Ich laufe nun mal gern mit der rechten Maustaste und kann/will mich nicht mehr umgewöhnen.
Spiel ist also wieder von der Platte geflogen.


----------



## Homerclon (19. Februar 2014)

Bei mir stürzt Double Agent immer beim beenden einer Mission ab. (Jedoch nur mit der ersten Trainingsmission getestet.)


----------



## Dolomedes (21. Februar 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wie, hat noch keiner das Heft?  (Scherz!)


 
Ich hätte sie gerne gekauft, bei uns ist sie nur überall vergriffen,...sowas hab ich noch nie erlebt,...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. Februar 2014)

Bestellbar ist die allemal noch. Und jeder Händler kann die Dir bestellen.


----------



## DieLutteR (26. Februar 2014)

Auch wenn meine Reaktion auf das Heft erst sehr spät kommt, so hoffe ich doch, dass sie noch gelesen wird:

Warum schreibe ich so spät?
Nach einer unglaublichen Odyssee  habe ich meine Gigabyte Windforce R9 290 (NON X) erst 6 Wochen nach Erstbestellung erhalten. Da der Kühler zur 290X identisch ist:

Euer Muster der Gigabyte R9 290X wird mit 8,0 Sone extrem laut. Laut meinen Informationen trifft das nur auf die Presse-Samples zu und nicht auf Endkunden-Karten!
Ich kann dies, zumindest durch meine R9 290, bestätigen:
Auch wenn die Graka ohne manuelle Einstellung aus dem Gehäuse zu hören ist, so wird sie nicht 8,0 Sone (okay, ist keine 290X, ziehen wir also 0,5 Sone ab ) laut.

Könnt ihr dazu noch einmal Stellung beziehen, bzw. ein anderes Testmuster anfordern?
Das jetzige Ergebnis wird der Karte nämlich nicht gerecht!

Ich finde die Gigabyte-Karte nämlich durchaus sehr gut gelungen und sie kann mit dem "Monster-Design" der Sapphire Tri-X OC R9 290 mithalten.
(Ja, das ist eine Stellungnahme zu Raff's Kommentar  , wobei ich ansonsten mitgehe: Lieber Triple-Slot und leise, als Dual-Slot und Hörsturz!)

Zum Thema Spielecode vs. DVD-Ausgabe:
Wenn es Downloads gibt, dann bitte nur DRM-frei! Ich persönlich nutze Steam sehr gerne, aber finde UPlay und Origin richtig zum 
DRM-freie Downloads sind für mich eine Alternative, da ich die Videos und sonstigen Dreingaben viel interessanter finde, als die Spiele selbst!

Zum Thema Lufttunnel für Geforce-Karten: Ich verstehe Eure Entscheidung durchaus, aber da die ganzen PCGH-Leser doch alle Ultra-Pros sind, bitte ich demnächst nur noch theoretische Konzepte vorzustellen, die zudem in Binärcode geschrieben sind - es lebe die Abstraktion (Achtung: Der vorangegangene Satz könnte Ironie / Sarkasmus enthalten!)

Für mich ist es durchaus interessant, ob eine Radeon / Geforce mehr oder weniger von solch einer "DIY-Custom-Kühllosung" profitiert.

Danke für die tolle Ausgabe


----------



## PCGH_Raff (26. Februar 2014)

Moin!

Danke für dein ausführliches Feedback. Auf den Grafikteil möchte ich kurz eingehen.



DieLutteR schrieb:


> Euer Muster der Gigabyte R9 290X wird mit 8,0 Sone extrem laut. Laut meinen Informationen trifft das nur auf die Presse-Samples zu und nicht auf Endkunden-Karten!
> Ich kann dies, zumindest durch meine R9 290, bestätigen:
> Auch wenn die Graka ohne manuelle Einstellung aus dem Gehäuse zu hören ist, so wird sie nicht 8,0 Sone (okay, ist keine 290X, ziehen wir also 0,5 Sone ab ) laut.
> 
> ...



Wie du schon sagtest, deine Karte ist eine 290, keine 290X. Wir haben eine 290X im überarbeiteten, finalen Design getestet. Kurz nach dem Launch wurde unter anderem von Tom's Hardware (nicht unser Tom ) berichtet, dass das Pressemuster Ärger machte und Gigabyte nachbessern wolle. Wir haben infolgedessen auch eine überarbeitete Karte erhalten – und genau diese ist im Test. Das ältere Sample vollführt ganz kuriose Takt-Salti unter Last ...

Beachte, dass unsere Werte absolute Volllast über einige Zeit aufzeigen, in gut belüfteten Gehäusen und/oder bei weniger Grafiklast muss das nicht so laut werden. Außerdem haben wir bei der 290X Windforce beide BIOS-Modi getestet. Das Quiet-BIOS wird "nur" 4,7 Sone laut, allerdings kann die Karte ihren Takt dann nicht halten. Zu guter Letzt kommt eine gewisse Serienstreuung hinzu. 

In der kommenden PCGH 04/2014 testen wir einige 290-Karten und die sind teilweise ein ganzes Eck leiser als die 290X-Versionen mit gleicher Kühlung – und können dennoch ihren Takt halten. Da ein PCGH-Test der 290 Windforce noch aussteht, bemühe ich mich aber gern um ein Muster, um den Vergleich anzustreben. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## DieLutteR (26. Februar 2014)

Also zunächst:
Es ist echt Wahnsinn, dass Ihr auch "neben" der Printausgabe so aktiv Community-Arbeit betreibt. 
Danke für die Antwort - dafür noch den zweiten 

Dass die Lautstärkeunterschiede zwischen 290 und 290X bei gleicher Kühllosung so groß sind wusste ich nicht - gut zu wissen und es überrascht mich auch!
Genau auf den Artikel von Tom's Hardware hätte ich mich jetzt auch berufen - allerdings gibt es dazu ja mittlerweile eine Richtigstellung zu den Fakten (diesen hatte ich nocht nicht gelesen)!

Ich werde heute mal den Furmark rausholen und prüfen, ob die Lautstärke unter dauerhafter Volllast auch bei mir so extrem zunimmt 

Grüße
Die LutteR


----------



## buenzli2 (1. März 2014)

Ich wollte mal fragen: Die Werbung auf Seite 21 von LEPA. "NICHTS FÜR PFLANZENFRESSER". Dümmer geht es nicht mehr, oder? Vegetarier sind "Pussies", ok. Geister Dünnpfiff umgibt einen ja heute permanent, aber muss ich mich beim lesen beleidigen und verletzten lassen, weil ich keinen Tiere fresse und damit Verantwortung für die Welt und unsere Zukunft übernehme? Es ist quasi eine Aufforderung stolz darauf zu sein, dumm zu handeln. Danke für ein klares Statement.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. März 2014)

DieLutteR schrieb:


> Ich werde heute mal den Furmark rausholen und prüfen, ob die Lautstärke unter dauerhafter Volllast auch bei mir so extrem zunimmt
> 
> Grüße
> Die LutteR



Und, was kam heraus? 



buenzli2 schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal fragen: Die Werbung auf Seite 21 von LEPA. "NICHTS FÜR PFLANZENFRESSER". Dümmer geht es nicht mehr, oder? Vegetarier sind "Pussies", ok. Geister Dünnpfiff umgibt einen ja heute permanent, aber muss ich mich beim lesen beleidigen und verletzten lassen, weil ich keinen Tiere fresse und damit Verantwortung für die Welt und unsere Zukunft übernehme? Es ist quasi eine Aufforderung stolz darauf zu sein, dumm zu handeln. Danke für ein klares Statement.


 
Ich fürchte, dass du eher dem Marketing des Herstellers schreiben solltest. Die Redaktion hat mit dem Inhalt der Anzeigen nichts am Hut, die werden angeliefert.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## buenzli2 (1. März 2014)

Aber es ist doch eure Zeitschrift. Dann wäre die Antwort also: "Ja, die dürfen abdrucken was sie wollen weil sie das Geld bringen." Danke. Notiz an mich selbst: Niemals Lepa kaufen. Die Liste wird langsam ganz schön lang....^^


----------



## Best11163 (1. März 2014)

Zum einen beschwerst du dich dass man dich beleidige und zum anderen beleidigst du die die Fleisch essen. Irgendwie nicht sehr konsequent.


----------



## buenzli2 (1. März 2014)

Best11163 schrieb:


> Zum einen beschwerst du dich dass man dich beleidige und zum anderen beleidigst du die die Fleisch essen. Irgendwie nicht sehr konsequent.


 Wo am meisten? Ist es vielleicht intelligent, den Planeten zu vernichten und Milliarden Tiere zu züchten und zu morden und dann zu fressen, weil es so fein ist? 

Dann handeln Leute die Umweltschutz betreiben nicht intelligenter, als diese die sie auslachen und den Müll in den Wald laden. Bitte nachdenken.


----------



## Best11163 (1. März 2014)

Ich könnte mit dir tagelang über das Thema diskutieren. Ich habe mich sehr lange über das Thema informiert. 

Das ganze gehört aber nicht hierher.


----------



## _chiller_ (1. März 2014)

Auf Seite 39 der Aufgabe 04/2014 findet sich diese Werbung übrigens auch wieder


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. März 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/LepaEurope 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## buenzli2 (2. März 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/LepaEurope
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Ich frag mich dann aber schon was diese Smileys bei euch da sollen. Findet es wahrscheinlich noch lustig das ich mich aufrege und haben aber nicht 1% verstanden um was es geht. Euer Problem.


----------



## Best11163 (2. März 2014)

Grade weil ich es verstanden haben ist es umso lächerlicher. Du beschwerst dich dass du als Lusche beleidigt wirst, ( was ich stark bezweifle da das Logo der Firma an einen Löwen anlehnt ) und beleidigst im selben Beitrag andere Leute.  Und deine Argumentation dass das ganze auch wirklich dumm sei habe ich schon als pn komplett in Stücke gerissen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. März 2014)

buenzli2 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich dann aber schon was diese Smileys bei euch da sollen. Findet es wahrscheinlich noch lustig das ich mich aufrege und haben aber nicht 1% verstanden um was es geht. Euer Problem.


 
Mein Posting mit dem Facebook-Link sollte lediglich sagen: Dort liest der Hersteller mit, dort ist dieses Motto zu sehen, lasst euch dort aus. Du gehst ja auch nicht zur Post und beschwerst dich dort, was für ein unfreundlicher Mensch dein Ebay-Handelspartner doch ist. Wie heißt es so schön: "Für den Inhalt der Wahlwerbespots sind die Parteien zuständig".

MfG,
Raff


----------



## McZonk (2. März 2014)

buenzli2 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich dann aber schon was diese Smileys bei euch da sollen.


 Bitte nicht mehr rein interpretieren, als dort steht (und wir müssen hier glaube ich jetzt nicht auf Biegen und Brechen versuchen eine Diskussion zu dem Thema herbeizuführen). 
Raff hat den entsprechenden Ansprechpartner (für deine [gerechtfertigte] Kritik) schon genannt und ich denke wir sollten uns in diesem Thread dann auch wieder dem eigentlichen Thema zuwenden - redaktionellem Inhalt der #03/14.


----------



## Useful (3. März 2014)

Die Ausgabe 03/2014 gefällt mir sehr gut, besonders interessnt fand ich Grafikkartentests, Kaveri und Intel Skulltrail und die Stromspar Spiele PCs,
Allerdings auf Seite 83 das Chieftec Navitas, hier im Forum wurde davon abgeraten, da es Qualitativ schlecht ist, also hier solltet ihr nachbessern,
Auf Seite 81 ist ein Minus Punkt beim Ekl Alpenföhn Himalaya 2 wegen "viel Zubehör" ? oder verstehe ich das falsch ? xD
Aber für die Ausgabe gibt es dennoch von mir ein


----------



## mattinator (11. März 2014)

(eine verspätete) Frage zum Artikel "Kryographics Hawaii auf Radeon R9 290 in der Praxis:
Findet Ihr es nicht etwas unangemessen, bei einem Gesamtverbrauch des Systems mit einer Midrange-Grafikkarte von 344 W (im Vergleich zu 375 W unter Luft) von "*Energiesparen dank Wasserkühlung*" zu sprechen ? Sicher ist die Reduzierung pozentual relevant, aber z.T. wird der Gewinn sicher durch den Mehrverbrauch der Wasserkühlung geschmälert. Eure Beantwortung dieses Leserbriefes (Strom sparen dank Wasserkühlung? Leserbrief der Woche) ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber die Zahlen dürften sich nicht wesentlich geändert haben. Der zusätzliche Energieaufwand zur Produktion der Wasserkühlung ist in dieser Berechnung noch nicht einmal enthalten.


----------



## McZonk (13. März 2014)

Wir führen ja keine ganzheitliche Bewertung der Energiekosten entlang des Lebenszyklus auf, sondern vergleichen schlichtweg das, was uns möglich ist: Den Energieverbrauch der Hardware unter Last.

Die Beantwortung des Leserbriefs war vielleicht etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt: Trotz dem hohen Einsparpotential durch niedrigere Leckströme kann eine Wasserkühlung bei einem Enthusiasten diesen Effekt auch wieder kompensieren. Denken wir hier an Aufbauten mit drei in Reihe geschalteten D5-Pumpen (bis zu 20W je Pumpe) und zahlreichen beleuchteten Lüftern und Überwachungsgeräten, wird der Effekt in großem Maße wieder aufgefangen. Dies gilt dann aber NUR für eine komplette Umrüstung des Rechners  mit einer "überdimensionierten" Wasserkühlung. In der Praxis wird bei einem einfacheren Umbau auf Wasserkühlung der Energieverbrauch unter Last aber sicherlich sinken. 

Eine Grafikkarte wird in der Regel sowieso in den bestehenden Wasserkreislauf integriert, sodass sich in der Tat eine deutliche Absenkung der Energieaufnahme einstellt, wie es eben auch hier beim Testsystem zu beobachten war. Und ich würde knapp 10 % Abnahme nicht gerade als gering betiteln. Da am Testsystem anderweitig nichts verändert wurde, rührt die Differenz rein von fehlendem VGA-Luftkühler sowie den verringerten Leckströmen. Überschlägt man die Einsparung von ~25-30W grob (ja, die Netzteilverluste haben wir hier mitgemessen) auf den reinen Verbrauch der Grafikkarte, verändert sich das Bild doch ziemlich: AMD Radeon R9 290 im Test: Nicht nur der Preis von 350 Euro ist heiß [Test der Woche] - Radeon R9 290 im Test: Leistungsaufnahme, Lautheit.


----------



## mattinator (13. März 2014)

Rein rechnerisch ist das schon korrekt, der "Gewinn" ist schon bemerkenswert, jedoch i.d.R. bei eigenem Umbau mal abgesehen vom Aufwand und Risiko mit einigen negativen Konsequenzen (Verfall der Garantie) verbunden. Für den, der bereits eine Wasserkühlung besitzt, mag die Rechnung so aufgehen, ansonsten finde ich sie trotzdem fragwürdig. Wenn man den Anteil der Spiele-Rechner mit Wasserkühlung betrachtet und also davon ausgehen muss, dass die Mehrzahl der Nutzer ihren PC mit einer Wasser-Kühlung aufrüsten müsste, ist bei diesem absoluten Verbrauch die fettgedruckte Schlagzeile im Artikel dann doch übertrieben. Die Quintessenz ist doch, dass man mit einer Wasser- gegenüber der Standard-Luft-Kühlung Energie sparen kann, wenn man sich eine eigentlich bzgl. Energie-Effizienz und Temperatur nicht so gute Grafikkarte (z.B. R9 290) gekauft hat. Da gibt es im Moment bessere Alternativen. Z.B. schneidet bzgl. Verbrauch, Temperatur und Lautstärke die GTX 780 gegen die R9 290 im Durchschnitt um einiges besser ab. Auch eine Wasserkühlung kann das Problem nur kaschieren, aber nicht beseitigen: "Hawaii" ist halt ein "Hitzkopf", so wie die F(TH)ERMI zu ihrer Zeit.


----------



## McZonk (14. März 2014)

Den Garantieverlust kann man schon lange nicht mehr als Argument ziehen, da es inzwischen genug Hersteller gibt, die einen Kühlerwechsel ohne Garantieverlust erlauben. Die Architekturabhängigkeit, die du ansprichst, ist definitiv gegeben. Wir konnten in einem vergleichbaren Artikel bereits in Ausgabe 08/12 mit der Keplerarchitektur (GTX 680)  dennoch eine Einsparung festellen - Hier liesen sich mit Wasserkühler rund 5 % erreichen. 

Dennoch kann ich deine Kritik nicht ganz nachvollziehen, da sich der Artikel in erster Linie an die Übertaktbarkeit des Hawaii-Chips unter Wasserkühlung richtet und wir den niedrigeren Energieverbrauch klar als netten Nebeneffekt bezeichnen. Der Umbau findet ja mit dem Ziel statt, die Übertaktbarkeit zu steigern und hat keine direkte Verbindung zur Energiekostensicht.


----------



## over-clocker (30. März 2014)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Unsere Antwort darauf haben wir bereits im Feedback-Thread zur letzten Ausgabe gegeben:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...back-zur-ausgabe-02-2014-a-2.html#post6061241
> „Deswegen  steht der i7-4950HQ auch in den Benchmarks und nicht in der  Testtabelle. Wir bemühen uns stets, einen Rahmen zu liefern, um die  Werte der Testkandidaten besser einordnen zu können.“
> ...............
> ...



 Ach ja ??
Dann haben die von AMD wohl Tomaten auf den Augen..
Heute (Ausgabe 05/14) steht der APU den es nirgendwo gibt auf Platz 1 der "TOP20 APU"

Das ist doch mittlerweile echt lächerlich.. 
Es gibt weder Mainboards noch den APU irgendwo zu kaufen..
ups .. ach ja er ist ja direkt verlötet .. 
Ich kann mir mit allen APU ein System zusammen basteln ... ausser mit dem "Pseudo TOP Intel Modell"

Was sucht dieser Notebook CPU in der Liste ??


----------

